# New Outback Owners



## OutbackArmada (May 31, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi. We are new outback owners, 26RLS. We just picked up our camper yesterday and are headed out this weekend.

We are in Southcentral Kentucky!


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Hope you have a great trip.

Chelle


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi OutbackArmada!
















 Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new 26rls! 

Post often and Happy Camping,


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats!!! The first time out is always exciting...









Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome







Welcome







Welcome

Enjoy your first trip, and your New OB


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

OutbackArmada,

Congrats on the new 26RLS. Welcome and enjoy. Have a wonderful first trip.

Happy camping!


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome! One more towards our own rally here in KY.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

We are from South Central Ky too. Where are you heading this weekend? We'll be at Bailey's Point on Barren Lake


----------



## OutbackArmada (May 31, 2007)

Eric&Lesley said:


> We are from South Central Ky too. Where are you heading this weekend? We'll be at Bailey's Point on Barren Lake


We are heading to Prizers Point on Lake Barkley. We live in in Bowling Green KY. We will probably be up at Barren River or at Lake Rudolph (Holiday World) in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## WBforever (May 29, 2007)

We just got our Outback 21RS about a month ago. We made our first trip to Breckenridge, Colorado and stayed on Lake DIllon. Everything was great!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Great to see another SW GA family on here!! Welcome!!








Darlene


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome aboard the greatest forum on the world-wide web!


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Congrats on the new TT and WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to the best site in Cyberspace!

Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to Outbackers. You will love both.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

WELCOME!!

We can never have too many KY Outbackers.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome OutbackerArmada to the Family
Congrats on the TT and enjoy









Don


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome, enjoy the Outback and happy camping!!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Ditto on the best in Cyberspace. You are going to enjoy chatting and getting info from other Outbackers.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

As Wolfie and Doug like to say, and as others have said already, Welcome to a little slice of heaven on the internet and Welcome aboard!

Eric


----------

